# Projects You Are Working On



## Guest (Aug 31, 2015)

Many of us are currently working on a project for our layouts. At the TCA Museum presentations at the York Meet last April, Lionel rolled out a silver plated Berkshire engine to help celebrate their 115th Anniversary. This engine drew a lot of attention during the Meet. It was a quick sell out.

Elizabeth and I both like Berkshires, but we are not high on shelf queens. We looked at the engine and wondered what we would do with it. Well being passenger train fanatics, it did not take long to figure out that it would be really unique to create passenger cars to go with this engine. So our current project includes making a set of cars to go with this engine. We are fairly well along on this project and should have the cars completed well before the engine arrives at the dealers.

*Please tell us what project(s) you are now working on.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2015)

Forgot to include this photo for a reference point.

View attachment 71658


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Knowing you two, this will be something amassing. I was going to put mine next to the 100th and then have to shelf queens, but watching this post could change that. Do you have the 100th? I have seen the gold polar express in your pictures.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2015)

No Jim, I did not acquire the Lionel 100th Anniversary Gold Hudson. I probably go against the grain, but personally I am not a big Hudson fan. I much prefer the Berkshires.

The Gold painted Berkshire you are referring to is to commemorate the 10th Anniversary of the PE movie. Lionel did a splendid job with this engine. Take a look.

View attachment 71698


----------



## WestinghouseEMDdemoguy (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm working on a Westinghouse caboose custom interior.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

I still gotta clear out more space in the living room so i can build a layout. Of course I have to fix my back first, and now my left hand wrist is acting up(and I'm right handed:dunno. I'm getting my snowblower ready for the impending winter, and I have an 86 XR4Ti that I really wanna get back running, and then finish so she looks good again.

Good thing I've started working 4 x 10s again:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow - that silver Berkshire would look otherworldly with a set of matching cars to pull. I can't wait to see it.

I am "between projects" at the moment, and enjoying the respite from my workshop. I plan to spend what time I can up in the trainroom today and the rest of this week just running trains and watching them. 

My next project is to convert two of MTH's rib-sided 18" passenger cars to sleepers. MTH offers a "sleeper" with the two-car add-on set. I have two, Blue Hill (below) and Pine Cove - one is from the most recent release and the other from the previous production, but the are identical except for name.









The are very nice cars, particularly for the money, but they are not what I think of as "sleepers." They are open-section sleepers, with the curtains drawn back, the upper bunks folded up and the lower bunks foldedinto opposed seats for day-travel. The are also not super-detailed inside: the upper bunks are not modeled and the curtains, even if drawn back, are not there, etc. 

I want to convert both to "real" sleeper cars, like those I remember. So I intend to -

a) Convert Pine Cove to an all-roomette sleeper. This should be simple: just put corridor walls up on the curtained compartments where the curtains should be, etc. This will produce a 15-roomette sleeper, the 18" equivalent of the actual 17-roomette sleepers (which would be 21 inches long) which Santa Fe ran from 1938 into the early '50s. 
-----As I say this will be simple since it requires no or only minor changes to the windows and shell of the car, and I am sure I can convert this one. 

b) Convert Blue Hill to a model of a 10-2-3 (10 roomettes, 2 compartments, 3 double-bedrooms). This floorplan was unique to ATSF: the entire "Blue ------" series being this type. 
---This will require _a lot_ of _careful and intricate _work, frankly I think it only 50-50 that I can produce a model that will look good enough to display and run. All rooms on these cars, regardless of size, had just one window each, with the larger bedrooms, etc., having longer windows, spaced farther apart. I will have to modify a car's shell to have short, closely spaced windows for the roommettes at one end, and larger, farther- and unevenly spaced windows for the larger rooms at the other. This will not be easy to do without leaving unacceptable seams and traces of the modifications. We'll see how it turns out.
----My aces-in the hole for this project are that I have a spare diner and coach car that I can "butcher: as donors as needed. They have different window sizes than these sleepers.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Enjoy your respite running trains, Lee. It's important to take time from projects and enjoy the trains once in a while. At my club we have been working hard on completing a major project we started last year. We declared tomorrow's meeting "Choo Choo" day where everyone brings in trains and runs trains for the night. No work allowed. 

Your sleeper project looks real interesting. Please keep us informed on your progress. I'm looking forward to following your posts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We have "run nights" at our club, but right now the layout is totally ripped up for improvements, so it was nice to have a modular show outing to actually run some trains.  The good news is, when the improvements are done, I'll be able to run my Big Boy on the club tracks finally.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2015)

Lee, I love passenger cars projects. Your's should be a good one.


----------



## tabkld93 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm still working on restoring a 2036 I started late last year. Too little time I'm afraid.

She is stripped and ready for paint. Just need cooler weather now


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

*Fitting passenger trains*

I have been re working the layout so I can have complete passenger trains parked on siding. I original had room for power units and maybe 4 cars. But now I have figure a places to park complete sets. I had a space along the back way that I didn't know what to do with, but I finally figured out to use it for a siding to parked passenger trains. After a few more test runs, maybe I can get to the scenery. I do have to fix a curve that is derailing the cars....


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2015)

Jim, these are some wonderful photos. You are doing fabulous work. 

Love your two *l o n g *passenger trains, the TS and City of New Orleans (?).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like long passenger trains, I'm trying to make most of mine at least ten cars. That Texas Special is really sharp, I love that paint scheme.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Brian: It's the City Of Miami (IC). I love Harry's base for the gcs. 

Gunrunner: I lucked out on the TS, when every one was posting about the new TS I was reading the posts and Nassau post that they had a scale one available. I am becoming a fan of 21" passenger cars, thanks to my passenger car mentor.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*The end of O27 curves*

I am clearing out the last of my O27 curves. I have had two locations where I retained the O27 curves and only allowed smaller equipment to run on this part of the layout. I will increase this to O42 which is also the largest diameter curves on my layout and I will be able to run all of my equipment through the layout.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Wood,
Being able to increase the track radius is always a worthwhile project. Keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

When I started my rebuild last year, I switched my curve diameter from 031 to 072 on outside loop and 054 on the inside loop. While I do not currently run any of the bigger engines to accommodate the changes, I do enjoy watching the smaller engines navigate the wider curves as they circle the layout. To me, it looks more like the real thing!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wood, you're proving the old adage, *A model train layout is never done*.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Brian, I can't wait to see that finished project.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> Gunrunner posted: you're proving the old adage, A model train layout is never done.


You are so correct. How boring would it be if it were all finished.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

What keeps this hobby interesting is having something in the pipeline.


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Just started ripping out the train room to finally start my official O Gauge layout.

All the (so far) temporary stuff is coming out, right down to the bare walls. New 1.5inch Aluminised foam sheeting is going up on the outside walls to help keep me warm on those cold Ontario nights, and, proper bench work is going up.

Already started on the West wall, it's 24 feet long. The bench work here will be 36 inches wide, made out of 1 x 4s, with recessed 5/8 in acoustic board.

All curves/switches will be O-72. Took me a few years to get enough curves in this size for reasonable money. Got 5 full circles, all new, most for less than 50.00/circle.

Also managed to snag about 60 pieces of O-72 Straight track, used, but, in very good condition. Could use a couple of hundred more, will keep looking......

I also have 20 or so Gargraves switches, both new and old style, and, I think some access to a box of straight track. May do a separate upper level using that......

I'll start a new post on my progress with pics......


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

BWA, you will not regret the all 0-72 curves.


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, figured that out pretty quickly after playing around with some O-31 and, even O-54.

Even though, I don't run anything big, it just looks and runs so much nicer on the large radius.

Here's a rough diagram of what I am going for. Room is approximately 24 x 22 feet.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*The end of O27 curves*

A little more progress tonight. I removed all of the old track up to the elevated mains and was able to flush in my O42 curves on the low end and a switch for the Trolley line and one for the Farm siding. Tomorrow night I hope to add 8" of table top to the long edge which will give me a table width of 56". This will provide the room for the O42 curves on the high end.


























When I had 8" to this width I am going to have a lot of room down here. Not sure what I will model. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

As for projects, I'm replicating the Neil Young Texas Special F-3 using PW F-3 A and B shells, frames, motors, etc. I had some custom decals made in silver to replicate "The Texas Special" script on the nose of the A unit, as well as the other decals.

I'd previously ordered the various number and name plates for the TS passenger cars. I need to check the number and name plates on the recently delivered passenger cars that accompanied the diesels since there are at least a couple of plates that I was unable to get previously.

I'm also going to try to simulate the fluted siding used on the prototype TS E-7 units with a corrugated product from Evergreen Plastic. Spoke to a very helpful guy at Evergreen earlier today and placed an order. I'll resume this project once I have the plastic parts next week.

Also, I'm using some PW F unit AA shells and 15" LIONEL cars for a GN Empire Builder. The biggest stumbling blocks are getting the color separations/striping right on the passenger cars and the curved striping/color separation on the A unit noses.

Lastly, I'm going to add a couple of passenger cars, one of which is an offset dome from Lionel's UP set, to a NP North Coast Limited set I did many years ago. My biggest stumbling block for this project is painting the standard size dome in the dark green NP paint and getting a good outcome. Truth be told, I've tried a variety of liquid masks using a variety of application methods without success. I've since acquired some Tamiya masking tape with tiny graph lines which should afford an opportunity to cut them out, carefully, for application to the windows.

At this point, I'm just going to paint the two NP NCL cars and finish the coach, leaving the dome issue to a later date.

Plenty to do, for sure.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, still avoiding big projects, running trains and enjoying it!

Uh . . . . well, I did repaint a loco, but that was just a small project. Still, it worked out superbly. I posted separately about that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Wood, I love seeing the before and after photos. Having seen the problem first hand, I applaud your decision. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Carl, certainly interesting reading the projects you are working on. Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wood, the extension makes sense. When I saw the pictures, I was wondering how you were going to fit the wider curves in, mystery solved. Looking forward to the new upgrade pictures.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*The end of O27 curves*



> Gunrunner posted: the extension makes sense. When I saw the pictures, I was wondering how you were going to fit the wider curves in, mystery solved.


Yes John, it's solved! You might be able to see that on the high end I used O27 curves because there wasn't enough room. The same problem applied to the low end. By adding 8 inches I gained enough. I ran the low end into the north side 8" and by adding the extension I gained 8" on the low end. O27 requires 27' to outside rails and O42 requires 42" to outside rails. The difference is clearly 15" I made that up with some to spare.

I have 240+ square feet of table top. Some may wonder why I do not move to a bigger radius. The answer is personal for me - I like lots of stuff on the layout. I have no intention of spending the money on Big Boys or 21" cars, but I do have a lot of scale equipment. Yes it looks a little weird sometimes with over hang. But, again it is a personal choice. It doesn't bother me. And, I will now be able to run all my equipment on every piece of track and every piece of track connects to every other piece. It gives me great train running thrills.:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I completed the extension tonight. Tomorrow I am going to pull the mainline switches apart and move them to accommodate the new track size. Here is the work of the night:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

It looks very nicely done, Wood. I understand about the 27" curves, makes sense to me. 

By the way, although my extensions were slightly narrower than yours (only 4"), as you know I done much the same thing and ended up with narrow aisles everywhere, as you saw when you were here. I think "Extensions" don't stop until there's just no more room.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> Lee posted: I think "Extensions" don't stop until there's just no more room.


I was thinking about you when I contemplated this. Haha. 

When I begin modeling the second half of my table I want to make big changes and rearrange my track plan to include a dogbone. There will be several extensions needed. Stay tuned...

Lee, Just for your info. I recently met with a neat guy with a major O gauge layout. He lives fairly close to me and has a layout 30' X 50'. Very nicely done. He is a retired Naval Underwater System Center engineer. The point is he runs MTH equipment and runs everything conventional. I shared several stories about your layout. He has set up an incredibly intricate block system complete with signals. Three main lines all dogbones and can run about 8 trains at a time. Nice detailing, nice elevations and great modeling. I think you two would hit it off big time. He does not participate in any forums.  But, he wants to get together more often, I think he needs some friends, and I'll work on him to get involved here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2015)

Beautiful work, Wood. This should make a huge difference in smooth running for your long passenger trains. When you showed me what you were planning, I was very impressed. Seeing it come to fruition is even better.

By the way, John won't change your personal information here (inside joke).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lookin' good, can't wait to see your new trackwork.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks real good Wood. I'm anxious to see how it turns out. As for how you plan your layout, you have the right idea. It's your railroad and you design it to suit your likes. :appl:


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*The end of O27 curves*

Thank you Brian, Pat, Lee, John and Gene for your encouragement. The feedback keeps me on track to "git er done!!!" :laugh:

Tonight was the disassembly of the Main line switches located near the beginning of my elevated track. I spent months getting the elevated track completed and now I've torn it up a little. 

I forgot to take a beginning picture but all of this was completely weathered. I removed the power leads and DZ2500 switch connections. Then I wet it down and it came up pretty easy. I roughed in all of my track and worked on some of my ideas for activities. You will see in the pictures that I placed a Lionel culvert loader in my open area. I have had that for many years but never placed it on the layout. I might keep it. I also set up my trolley line at the low end. 

At this point I can manually run the SD70ACe over all the track pretty smoothly. I need to cut a riser for the high end curve that runs up the elevated track, I need some more felt and I need to move the Milk car and Cattle car siding to line up with the switch. Final steps will be to wire the switches, power the track and hope for the best. 

(You might notice many of my switches are manual. If I can easily reach a switch I like manually switching them. All of my outer edge switches are remote operated.)

After that I'll weather everything, place ties and re-gravel the track bed. Then add an extension to the road way and bring a road into the Trolley stop and Main Engine yard and, and, and, and, and... It never ends. At least I hope not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2015)

Wood, you made my Saturday morning. It is a delight to see so much progress in such a small amount of time. I know this has been tearing at you for some time to get it right and you have certainly succeeded. Nice Job.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks great Wood! You will really enjoy the wider curves!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks great Wood. I'm sure it will look and run much better when you finish it.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Looking good Wood. I'm a big fan of the culvert accessories.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

MOVL said:


> Looking good Wood. I'm a big fan of the culvert accessories.



Keith, Do you have your culvert unloader set up. If so, would you be so kind as to post a picture. I am iffy about setting it up and would like to see how others modeled it. I think it has potential but I don't want just another operating toy. I would like to integrate it into a real scene. 

In High School one of my friend's father owned a concrete culvert manufacturing plant and the Florida East Coast RR had a siding directly tied into his plant. It was impressive to watch the action as I drove by every day and once I had the chance to visit the site.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Wish I Could Take Photographs*

Everyone's projects look so fine. My project seems hardly worth mentioning. I'll give it a shot: Five years ago I picked up a 1923 Lionel Std Gauge 318 basket case. The previous owner tried to part it out on eBay. He sold everything but the body, frame and motor. I was going to pass until I noticed a few oddities in his almost professional photos. The original paint on the body and frame was almost perfect. It has taken me this long to find all of the original style parts. Each and every part is either NOS or vintage original. It is going together rather slow. I can only work on it one or two hours each day in the early morning hours, before my shaking gets the best of me. I hope to have some photographs before long.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Is this your project Pappy? I look forward to hearing about what you accomplish each day and - Have fun!!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

No reason to downplay your project, Pappy. I think it's real interesting and would like to learn more. Please keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*It Ain't O But It'll Have to Do*

Wood,
I like the way your layout is turning out. I especially like the blend of postwar toys with modern era buildings. Looks better than with the little cheap plastic postwar buildings. IMHO

That is my project, Thank you. It took so long to find the correct vintage parts that I almost lost interest. Since my children cleaned out my trainroom. I can find all of my projects. I asked if I could add a simple Std Gauge loop, (4' X 8') and they went ballistic. They agreed to a O-Gauge tinplate, I'd rather do without.

Pat,
I appreciate your kind words, Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

*"It Ain't O But It'll Have to Do"*

Pappy, I don't think anyone will have an issue with that.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*The end of O27 curves, I thought!!!*

It's all in, all powered and after extensive testing, runs beautifully. The long freights and passenger rigs run flawlessly. I am mighty happy about that. 

I had to retain one O27 curve for the trolley stop. I hope she gets over that!  

I actually had a pretty good time. I like thinking about and redesigning my track plan. Most of you know I use O27 profile track. I will repeat myself again - I like it a lot. It is fun to work with and looks great when all dressed up. Those of you who wish you had xyz and are "stuck" with O27 just spend some time researching what you can do and you will be pleasantly surprised.

Below are some pictures and one video. (30 seconds) I still have to plan my modeling and add scenery detail. I was also surprised at how much 8" by 7' adds to the layout. I have a whole world of open space. What can I do to fill it up.... 

My one disappointment is where to put my whistle shed. From the beginning 1950 to the present every child, including myself, has played with that whistle shed until the parent started yelling to turn the damn thing off. It's got to go back and it has to have an easy access space. 

Thank you everyone for your comments and encouragement. I really do appreciate it. I'll start another project soon but first I am going to clean my mess up and finish dressing the space out. 

https://www.youtube.com/audio?video_referrer=watch&v=GLjQ4fGYaw4










































Information - I reused all of my Three R Plastic ties. Let them soak in water and dried them on the back porch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

This work is very good, Wood, What a difference it makes to enhancing smooth operations of your main lines.

There was no grass growing under your feet on this project, unless of course it is on the layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That was FAST, and it looks great! You really ripped through that one.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> Gunrunnerjohn posted: You really ripped through that one.


Thanks John, I have a special engine, which should be arriving soon, that I am hoping to run up this connection. I wanted everything to be ready.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A little incentive.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks good Wood. Happy railroading.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

Wood, I guess you have a "little incentive" to finish this project.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

My project has been in the works for 2 years including planning. Actual construction has been going on since November.

I'm building my own train. It is a 1/8 scale locomotive, 2 gondolas and a caboose. A flat car will come this winter.

I have the gons and caboose finished and the locomotive is 75% complete.

It is powered by 2 marine batteries and will haul 2 adults and 3 grandchildren.

It has been a challenge and a lot of fun so far.

I belong to 2 clubs with 7 1/2" gauge track in Indiana and Dayton. So far, I've run about 7 miles and have had a number of issues to work around. http://www.cindersniffers.org/

When the locomotive (loosely inspired by Galloping Goose #2), I'll post some pictures and videos.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

"A picture speaks a thousand words." I would enjoy seeing your project.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Wood said:


> "A picture speaks a thousand words." I would enjoy seeing your project.


Same here Dave. Seems like an interesting project.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wood looks great, have fun with those new curves pappy, love the old tinplate stuff, don't downgrade your restoration Dave I had no clue you were building that! I don't have the skill some here do, or the time to finish a lot of stuff I start but everything posted will give ideas, help , or a litte joy to someone looking at it! Thanks for the post.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

*My 115th preparations.*

Brian is doing the passenger cars for his 115th, I am preparing a shelve for mine. I brought the shelve with a April York pick up. I thought the shelve was 36", turns out it was 93" and just fit in the suv. It rode home between the driver and passenger seat. Not have a space available in the trains room that big, it has sat in the hallway still April. I finally had to branch out of the train room, so I put it up in the hallway leading to the train room. I have crossed the line, now to fill the rest of the house. LOL 

The 100th anniversary set is waiting for the 115th to join it.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

My latest project is not as glamorous as some. My train club is finishing a major project that was started last year. I built a new panel for one of the main lines and spent countless hours wiring. What is left is about a dozen tortoise switch motors that need to be connected and a couple of new blocks to be wired in. I used a circuit board with 4 DPDT relays I bought on EBay to wire the three motors that control a 4 way switch to a rotary electrical switch so that each of the 4 positions controls multiple motors to select a single path. Can't wait to finish and get my head out of this control box.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow that is glamorous Pat. Excellent workmanship, clean wiring. That is a major project! I have wanted to build a switch panel for my switches but simply chickened out. 

I don't believe I could ever make a wiring harness look as neat as what you have done. Flat amazing!!!!

ps That's a pretty cool track plan also. To the left in the picture, is that another track layout switching panel. How big is this club layout?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, that's scary!  There's a lot of work involved in doing something like that, looks like a very neat job!

Did you draw up a diagram before you started?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

very nice job. you can't buy that at the hobby shop.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2015)

Pat, that represents a lot of work by club members. Thanks for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2015)

Jim, my guess is we will see the Berks in late October or early November. I can see that this is going to be an expensive time with the 3rd Rail F7's due in at the same time.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

OMG!!! That's one heck of a wiring project--the simplicity of the control panel versus the bundles of wires behind it.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh my, that gives me a headache - all that wiring. Ought to be a heck of alayout though, when it is all controlable.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

Wood,
The club has two main lines and six smaller loops. The panel to the right is for the other main line. The layout is 38X48 foot. The second main line, we call the upper line, runs above the lower line for awhile and then decends to table level and runs behind the open viewing area. You can see it on the left side of the first picture with the mountain in the corner and on the right side the trestle in front of the mountain.

John,
Yes. I made up a track plan using SCARM. I painted the plexiglass panel yellow and using kitchen plates for circle templates, carefully drew the layout on the panel. I taped it off and sprayed the whole panel green. Then I pulled off the tape to get what you see.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

Very impressive Pat!


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Brian, I was listening to "Notch 6" on the drive in this morning and Lionel was saying pre York for delivery of the 115th


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Pat the information. Once again I will say I am totally impressed with the work your group has accomplished in this panel. It is very impressive.

I looked up your club on the internet and read the history of the organization. How great to have the local community support this group by providing a permanent space for your organization and layout. That has to be the biggest problem for clubs, find a space at a reasonable cost and know it will be yours over the long run.

I enjoy being with other model railroad people. I learn from them and enjoy the camaraderie in our shared interest. In my area, I have recently met a gentlemen who has invited me to participate with a group of 5 others. They meet ever other Tuesday night, during the winter, and it starts up in October. Each person has their own layout and they rotate the meetings so they go to a different member's home every meet. 

I am a little nervous because the man I met had a very handsome and large layout. But, I can be the little guy and my experience has been model railroad people don't bite.  I know I'll have fun, I know I'll get fresh ideas and I look forward to meeting these people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

Jim, that would be exciting if the Berks arrive before York. Something to look forward to.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks wood. I am a big proponent of clubs. I like the comradiry and everyone learns from each other. I have been a member for over 25 years. Being an electrical engineer, I usually head up any electrical projects but I have built some houses and laid down some scenery and track too. It's a great bunch of guys. I have become close friends with some of them.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

I've been working on this Union Pacific FEF-1 project. There's never been a 3R FEF-1 produced. It started life as a Weaver FEF-3, #8444.

All of the bare brass parts are from PCS or stuff I've made, soldered together. The domes are scratch built form brass tubing.















FEF-1s had single stacks-I filled in the opening with brass, soldered it, and installed the stack.







I removed the large FEF-3 sand dome and filled the hole. FEF-1s had smaller sand dome.







Finally, the FEF-1s all had a completely different tender compared to the late 'centipede' style. This one is made from brass, soldered together. The ERR/smoke unit controls are mounted under the foam coal load.








Still need to make connecting rods, solder on details, 'box' in the cab underside, run Seller's exhaust, paint and decal. The list is getting shorter!

When done, I'll post a thread from the beginning to end.

It's been fun, looking forward to future scratch building of some UP steam. I've been collecting mechanisms and selling the boilers/tenders off for parts.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

^ Hey 86TA... that's an exciting project. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

Aaron, this is certainly an aggressive and impressive project. The FEF Northern is one of my favorite steamers and your's will be a one-of-a-kind in O-Gauge. 

Aaron has a fabulous collection of Union Pacific passenger cars. I am sure this engine is destined to pull one of these sets.

Please keep us posted with your progress. :appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

86Ta... That is an impressive piece of modeling skill. Certainly please keep us posted.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see the finished product! I have the Weaver FEF #8444 that I'm going to upgrade to TMCC with a Super-Chuffer. There's no way I have the skill to do this conversion, it'll have to remain the stock FEF.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow, thanks for all the comments! Glad you guys like it. 



Passenger Train Collector said:


> ...Aaron has a fabulous collection of Union Pacific passenger cars. I am sure this engine is destined to pull one of these sets....


Thanks Brian. Means a lot coming from a guy who only has passenger cars! I still hold_ you _responsible for that addiction.

And, yes, I have a set of cars in mind for the FEF-1.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

86TA,
Fantastic job on the FEF so far. I'm anxious to see your upcoming post on your conversion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

*"I still hold you responsible for that addiction"*

Aaron, guilty as charged.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Fancy seeing you all here  My profile pic isn't showing up yet, not sure why. it shows in my own profile, but you will recognize it


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Laidoffsick said:


> Fancy seeing you all here


That's funny! Welcome! Another great contributor just arrived.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

LOS,
Welcome to MTF.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

Pat, doesn't this warm your heart to see Doug here. *Sure made my day*.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

Man I hate doing wall paper, so much so that I don't do it. However, Glenn Synder Display Systems makes it real easy to wall paper the walls. I bought more shelves and am in the process of redoing my wall paper AGAIN. 























I have stuff all over the place right now, once I get it all back on the shelves, I post the finished wall paper with matching butt seems.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Brian,
Yes, its great having Doug here. Every day another person I like to follow joins this forum. MTF has become the place to go for good Model Railroading information and entertaining posts.

Doug,
Beautiful and impressive "wallpaper" :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

I am *IMPRESSED* Doug. What a beautiful collection of trains.

The new MTF logo has you in mind.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow, such an impressive display.

I have the feeling this is a small portion of your collection....?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like your wallpaper Doug!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Laidoffsick said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Man I hate doing wall paper, so much so that I don't do it. However, Glenn Synder Display Systems makes it real easy to wall paper the walls. I bought more shelves and am in the process of redoing my wall paper AGAIN.
> 
> ...


Great collection. I love it - Santa Fe and UP - my two favorite railroads, too!

that final photo you posted is ujncanny. I have nearly the same amount of the same types of types of PFE reefers and Santa Fe boxes as you do, displayed on shelves just about like yours. Wow!.

BTW - how do you like that vacuum cleaner I see in one photo. I need to get one for my trainroom. any good?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee, I use this Ryobi One 18V Lithium vacuum, it has really great suction and is very handy.

If I need more, we have a central vacuum and I keep a spare hose in my office.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Lee that's only the top half of the wall where the PFE reefers are lol There is more now! 

The thing that is really nice about having everything on the wall, is it's very easy to decide what I wanna take to my Dad's to run, or to the clubs. It goes right from the wall, to the "Hauler" boxes, and when I bring it back home, from the box back to the wall. The problem is, I'm running out of walls in the hallways upstairs. Gonna have to buy some scaffolding to go higher I guess.

That vacuum is the top of the line Dyson. Bought it at Bed bath & Beyond with their 20% off coupon. That thing is AWESOME! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It's amazing how much stuff that thing sucks out of the carpet. Scary actually to think all that crap is still in the carpet after using a regular vacuum.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

That is some really expensive wall paper, I like it :smokin:


----------

